# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  What have you learned?

## ptbyjason

I want everyone to tell us what you have learned from this board. If a new person came to this board and you could tell them one thing(or more if you need to), what would it be? If it's a post, give a link to it. I know it's hard because we are all learning so much constantly, but try.

I have a reason for doing this, which you will see soon. So help me out guys, list away.

----------


## big_guy

the best thing to do, is READ READ READ... Read all the hot topics at the top!! Read the Drug Profiles on the main page. Read Everything, you'll learn something from almost every thread.

----------


## Mike

good post Jason - I would like to know what people are actually getting here as well - I will admit I learned from Cycleon the proper RU-486 dose for combatting prog. gyno  :Big Grin:

----------


## SHOT

not to steal info from the main page for my web site.....if i ever build my own bwhahahaha


sorry had to say it haha

----------


## Rukkus

I think that it will never be possible for me to learn enough on this board. i know alot more now then i ever did but i also helped alot of people to. the good thing about this site is that we are willing to listen to anybody and everyone has a different experiance or advise. i really dont think i can classify all i have learned the list would be to long

----------


## juiceon

Indeed I have learned a lot from my fellow members, and I especially like the detailed, scietific explainations presented in a manner I can understand . . . it's always easier to remember when you know why. 

But in all honesty, if I have to pick one thing, it is really the most basic of all, which is why I must pick it, and that is that test. is test. and there is no difference other than the esters. [I can see IG at this moment leaning back in his chair with his hands behind his head and a grin of approval on his face.] 

#2 is how to get fina tabs and make your own.

----------


## Sicilian30

Man Jason, 
If most of ya'll are like me, I have learned way more than what I could in any magazine or gym. Most guys here are honest and it is good to know and see what works for some, and others. Also experience is the key here, what other's have experienced and tell their stories, is a good learning curve for me. I think as long as all of us keep an open mind, this board will thrive. Course that is why we are here right? To gain knowledge thru other peoples experiences? I can't say enough about this damn addictive board. Except, what the hell did I do without it for so many years. Just think I did it the hard freakin way. Guys like Mike and you Jason, make it a great place for us novices, and semi pro's. Thanks guys, you don't know how fellas like me appreciate all of the knowlege and advice. Okay, man I am bout in tears.. Keep it up, maybe just maybe, one day I can help you guys with a question.

----------


## Ranger

Genetics cannot be found in a tab,vial, or amp.....But you sure can get them to respond much better that way....

Ranger

----------


## Morg

had to be BigAl's "diary of a first timer"cause after showing that paticular post to my Girl ,i got her to respect my decision,and(gasp! )actualy do my shots for me(tanks big al)...hmmm weres that ru-486 post located?,Morg

----------


## Lush

well, before i checked out this site I knew jack squat. 

Thanks to this board I now know slightly more than jack squat :Big Grin:  

But- the biggest thing I've gotten off the board is from IG. He gave me some killer advice for a second cycle and turned me on to doing enth/eq/d-bol instead of deca /sust/d-bol as I had originally planned. everything I've read since then makes me think that was excellent advice

I'm in the middle of week 4- so the gains are mostly due to the d-bol so far- so thanking IG might be premature- since I'm not experienceing the pure enth/eq effect yet but....:

IG- thanks bro.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I got a big wet one for you if you ever come up here to Cow-Town :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shrunken Sak

I don't even know where to start! This board has been invaluble to me!!!!!

----------


## XBiker

I have learned many things, but the one thing that really sticks out in my mind is this...

OG Jason had to flunk all his english classes. The guy gives good advice, but he is King Flea when it comes to run on sentences.

I think this keyboard is missing the period (.) key.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## 4plates

the one thing that i learned on this board that is most important is DONT TAKE ANYTHING UNTIL YOU HAVE EVERYTHING,including knowledge. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
and that clomid wont make your balls any bigger than normal even if you take it for 6 months
oh shit thats 2 things,i quess i didnt learn to count here.hahahaha

----------


## dane26

i've learned so much. i had never heard of milk thistle before. but for the most part i've become familiar with some of the steroids that i've never taken. not only learnign what they do and why, but in what stacks they are effective. some of you mofos know a ton!

----------


## Longhorn

Thats easy.read, read, read. A good start would be: 

Hot Topics
New Message Board Members 
Anabolic Review Home Page: Drug Profiles, Steroid Effectiveness, Detection Times, Injection Info.

The search engine is also a great resource. I found that just about every question I could think up had already been asked and answered.

----------


## PaPaPumP

If there is one thing I can tell a newbie (or anyone for that matter), is never think you know it all, because the day you stop learning, is the day you stop living.

----------


## TooTuff

I will tell you what I learned that clomid and Navolex are just as important as anything. Thanks a lot fellas would have been up a creek without a paddle

----------


## Cynical

what ive learned isnt a good question for me, what havnt i learnd is a better one, when i came here my source told me completely wrong info on needle to use ( insulin needles for decca and test) dosesages ( compeltely wrong ) and even ammount to use for a cycle ( he shorthanded me) , i have been so happy to be a part of this community because ive learend so much and i feel it will help me greatly in the future, only thing i wish is i had found out about it before i orderd my stuff, or half of the stuff i needed hehe. thanks alot guys keep up the good work

----------


## MightyMouse

I'd say the best thing to do is read. I've learned SO much from this site and I just joined recently. Also do searches before posting questions. I've found answers to almost every question I've ha so far in a post from doin searches. I guess thats two things, though. 

Thanks to all you long-time members. Your sharing of knowledge and expertise is much appreciated!

MM


-Ramblers... let's get rambling!

----------


## lee

one thing i have learned is thatyou leanr something new everyday and reading more is only going to help you understand how to accomplish your goals

when your only goal is to become a monster

----------


## Mike

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *If there is one thing I can tell a newbie (or anyone for that matter), is never think you know it all, because the day you stop learning, is the day you stop living.*


GOOD post - The only time you will really start learning and growing is when you can swallow your pride and be humble about what you dont know - then you open yourself to a wealth of knowledge.

----------


## Sicilian30

Man did Mike say what I think he said? J/K brotha.. yeah you guys are great.. keep it up, I will be starting a brand new cycle soon, so I will definately come to the boards before I get started, so you Mofo's better answer my damn question about my cycle alrightythen? Just look for a dumb azz post by sicilian30, something like "what do I do with this new chit". Then ya'll will know it is me askin some dumbazz question.

----------


## $uperman

i have learned more than then i thought id ever know on this board. I have learned about steroids that i never knew exsisted , how to inject , spot injections, correct cycle stacking. How important your diet is with your workout and cycle. Some of these guys really know there shit. I was just about to take a cycle when i joined this board. Then i saw all the things i didnt know before with made me hold off till im more educated with AS. Im still researching and reading post before i start on a cycle.

----------


## RON

Damn J that's a hard one. When I first came to this board I would say my Anabolic knowledge was minor. So I would say 75% of what I know (no matter how little it is :Big Grin: ) came from here, in one way or another. I feel that I've learned a lot. Being here for hours every night how couldn't I. To pick just one would be very hard. If I had to however, I would say that from this board I have learned about brotherhood. It's not just the Bro's at your gym that you nood to, as you start your work out. It's not even just the Bro on the board that harass each other everyday. It's all of us. Just look at how everyone helps out here and the other boards. The way you can just go up to a complete stranger and ask for a spot. Even the way new guys at the gym get a little help from the vets. It's the Brotherhood of Iron that unites us all. We have all noticed it before, but I didn't know how strong the brotherhood was until I joined this board. Damn that was sappy. Must be those damn poems of Ranger's getting to me. Anyway, that what I felt the most importaint thing I've learned here is. Probably not what you were lookin for Jason but at least I was origanal.

It's either that or that I can drink winny. Hey Cycle you can drink winny can't you? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  I better PM you about it to make sure. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  J/K Bro

----------


## Billy Boy

I thought I knew a fair bit when I came to the board but it made me realise I knew very little.I have learnt more about AS than I would have done searching the web but listening to the guys IG Mike OJ and Big Al as he was doing his cycle made me respect AS and their use.I have learnt vast amounts off here and it seems unfair to give the little back that I do.

Use this board right it is a mindfield of information.The hardest part is trying to find a question that somebody does,nt know the answer to!!

If I had not come on here I would not have been as confident in taking AS as I have been.I never intended in rushing into AS and the more I learnt off here the more I wanted to hold back until I had the full picture and was 100% sure.

The other thing that you get off this board is the friendship.You are talking to people you have never met , who you know SFA about and yet they are telling you how to inject what the best steroid is to take.That takes a lot of trust and there seems to be a lot on this board.

I have had lots of advice of a lot of people who are members of this board and they know who they are so I won,t mention names
but a Big Thankyou
 :Wink:

----------


## Big Al

Knowledge is power, and that with knowledge you can be safe.

 :Wink:

----------


## Billy Boy

Thats a little comment for you Big Al! :Wink:  

You,re right though without it we would all be stuck!!

----------


## Pete235

When I first came this board almost a year ago my sum knowledge of AAS was that they were illegal...and they worked. That was it!! Since that time I have used every tool provided me here at "AR" to educate myself and my wife to the extent that we are 100% confident in any decision we make. I have also depended greatly on the advice and experience given to me by my friends here at "AR"...yes I consider you guys my freinds even though we have only ever communicated on line. I feel the General Forum is a great tool in bringing us closer to gether and giving us a platform to tell eack other a little about our lives outside the realm of BBing. I'm especially grateful to Mike...he knows why.

The single biggest thing I learned here (it was a pleasant surprise) is that AAS are only 1 piece of the puzzle. As well as they work, if your not training intensly or eating properly you may as well be pissing in the Atlantic Ocean hoping to raise it two feet!! Every single mod/pro/vet will stress...get your diet and training on line before you even consider going down this road. That's why I feel the Fitness forum is integral to the success of this board. How many people have we helped by getting them a detailed eating schedule or training regime and telling them to wait on the gear?? Countless...and it makes me feel good that we can help on every level.

Pete

----------


## Gilster

The one thing I have learned is that I have a lot to learn, and I will never know everything. Basically that the more I learn the more I realize I don't know squat.

----------


## iron4life79

this is probably stupid, but amongst many other things, ive learned that rational discussion is best. you dont have to flame the hell out of each other to get your point across, and disagreements are settled amicably.................... :Big Grin:  


best part of being on this board imho.




peace bb79

----------


## The Iron Game

never believe there is a right or a wrong, there is always unexplored territory and we are finding out more and more daily, there is no black or white, no perfect cycle, steroids are not safe and dont let anyone tell you different. Never feel you know everything and remember when you are ready to flame, think back and remember you were once there.

Seek to be humble

----------


## BigD

Well what I have learned which was hard for me to do at first is trust this board. At first I thought I knew about AAS, and all the info I got about it was from my friends. I came on this board and everything I read was the complete opposite of the things I had been told. At first it is hard to trust compete strangers apposed to you friends about something so serious as your body, but after continuing to read stuff on this board everything my friends said was proved wrong and everything this board said was proved right. So simply put the best thing anybody can do is read as much as you can and trust the mods.

I hope that made sense.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The Iron Game

"Genetics cannot be found in a tab,vial, or amp.....But you sure can get them to respond much better that way....

Ranger"

when are ya gonna stop being so damn right

----------


## ptbyjason

Man all of you have made some great statements. You have me alternating between cracking up and nodding my head in approval. Keep posting guys, I hope everyone reads this when they first log on to this board.

----------


## Cynical

btw in my post i in no way ment i have nothin left to learn, thats not true by any means, im still a complete noob, just wanted to more clearly illustrate how much ive learned. I mean i basically started at ground zero

----------


## jssmc

How bout me barely knowing anything when I joined this board. I sat and watched and read post after post. Oh yeah, my biggest shout out goes to Mike though! He has helped me help myself and lots of my buddies who were starting that didnt know what they were doing. Now they come to me and make them watch and read the board. I really liked iron games posts on using smaller needles too. That really helped me.
Jssmc

----------


## ptbyjason

B
U
M
P

----------


## pureanger

Bump everyone no matter how much they know can always learn more everyday from every person here

----------


## iron4life79

im bumpin it again, we need some more replies to this question..................... :Big Grin:  



peace bb79

----------


## gorilla

unbelievable use for me. I realized how little i knew and how much more I want to know

----------


## CYCLEON

My name is "Jack Squat" and i dont know any of you guys that keep talking about me  :Confused:

----------


## Nathan

I learned how to spell 'gym'. I thought it was 'jim'. :Smilie:  Please, nobody encourage me. I need to go to sleep.

----------


## tuck

Good information on t400, Almost ran the wrong test... Thx for the good info.

----------


## NotVinDiesel

Shoot, I'd probably be a Jeff Summers Impact Stack clone if I hadn't have found this website! I came here to find out how bad steroids really were and I have been pleasantly surprised ever since. In the few months I've been on here, I've become a walking encyclopedia of drug profiles (although I'm still learning) and my friends are using me as their resource ("Hey, let me check a couple threads on AR and I'll call you right back!") I went from, "never gonna touch 'em," to starting my first cycle this fall (simple: Enan., Deca and D-bol - debating on finishing with Fina.) 

Bitch tits can be avoided, nuts don't stay shrunk forever, acne fades, joint pain can be countered, and 'roids won't make you have an "I'll just kill you for the heck of it" temperment if your psyche is in control.

----------


## TANK01

Okaaaay my turn I spose !

When I came to this board I thought great, lets read all the info and learn everything I could. 

*But I soon realised that there is far more to AR than just information.*

I soon realised that this is a community, and that I could not only be a member of AR, but could also contribute to it in my own small way.

The members on AR actually care about the 18 Year old who wants to do a cycle. or the guy who's friend has given him the wrong advice !

To me this sets AR above all of the other "kiddy" boards and makes me want to not only be a member, but also a valuable  member of the community !

I will admit that I thought I knew it all, but the knowledge and experience of other members puts me to shame !


OK now I'm getting toooo serious, being by nature a sarcy bastid!

TANK

----------


## dickdonuts

Being a newbie, I just learned of this site! This has to be one of the most informative sites on the subject of anabolics out there. There seems to be a LARGE gathering of well informed and well MANNERED folks here, and you don't find that on some other sites. I hope to learn a lot more from ya all!

I also learned by extensive reading of the posts that's it's easier to find the source of all life in the universe than it is to find a source for info to any gear. But that's cool. I'm a patient person who's just curious at this point in time on the subject. I hope that one day I can chat with enough of you, and if I choose to look into the subject further, perhaps one of you could lend a bro a hand. Looking forward to learning much more here!!!

1 post up, 2999 to go!!!

----------


## symatech

i learned i still have a lot to learn  :Don't know:

----------


## mass junkie

I've learned a lot from this board...Lord knows I spend alot of time here....I'm thankfull for the people that have been patient with me as I will try to be patient with other people that are learning as well. I knew coming here that I knew nothing about AAS and even know I only just barely scratch the surface when it comes to knowledge but I will never take or do anything without having all of my questions answered and even then I will get a second opinion.

----------


## TheMudMan

If it wasn't for this site and all the members that I have learned from I would be running cycles that could cause me more harm then getting the results I wanted from them...... I also learned what to do when I start seeing certain sides. There's not one book that could come close to the knowledge that's here at AR.

Another thing I learned........... I'm learn something new ED from here. Thanks AR!

----------


## Animal Cracker

Learn from mistakes- your own and mistakes of others- researchx10...change things up every now and then.

----------


## mushroomstampr

the importance of dieting

----------


## needle

More then I can ever list and still plan to learn more!

----------


## johny knox

> I want everyone to tell us what you have learned from this board. If a new person came to this board and you could tell them one thing(or more if you need to), what would it be? If it's a post, give a link to it. I know it's hard because we are all learning so much constantly, but try.
> 
> I have a reason for doing this, which you will see soon. So help me out guys, list away.


1. keep an open mind and read,read,read.
2. IMO dont bother wasting money on mags,i've learned more in a ccouple of months on these boards than i did from years of reading mags.
3. the old cliche "seek and you shall find"

----------


## fijiman09

I'm still really new, but I've already learned so much from everyone already! First, I've learned the process and skepticism that must be adopted when looking for a source. Second, I've read about the contrasts and comparisons of Sustanon and straight test (plus that thread was pretty entertaining). Third, I've learned to have something on hand (i.e. nolva) in case of gyno. Fourth, I've learned how to tailor PCT to each specific stack. Fifth, I've learned how to create cycles based on my personal goals and stats. Finally- and most importantly- I've learned to become a student of my physique. This means keeping an open-mind to input, *STUDYING* the "EDUCATION THREADS", and hopping on the search engine (especially before posting).

----------


## IBdmfkr

WOW, 5yr old thread. Diggin them up.

----------


## dutch34

[NOPE]

Ignore your PM's and read the rules...
*.:Warrior:.*

----------


## IBdmfkr

lol, wow asking for one of the most illegal substances in a public forum. I'm sorry but that's not a bright idea. We do not mention that here, nor do we ask for sources on any illegal products. 
Thanks

----------


## Superdrol1971

I dont know where to start,First thing i learned is that there are alot of very smart people in here,all of the different AAS that there are,all the different cycles,side effects,diets and so on i just keep reading cant stop,soon i will have read all the posts,im sooo psyched about this site, all the questions ive had... the answers are all right here....Thanks Everyone

----------


## cantspeak

one thing i learned. of which there a re many is that if use a short ester inject ED instead of EOD.I just though eod cause of the life span of the drug but ED injections help lower sides and have even blood levels through out.

It may not seem like much but for me it was "oh crap never thought about that"lol

----------


## badassirishman

I have learned with proper research, preparation, and execution AAS can be a safe, effective, and manageable way to help achieve physical goals.

----------

